# Last set of VOE GTO mufflers



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Good day, I am assembling the last set of VOE-GTO mufflers I have parts for. Thought this site's members would enjoy seeing what's inside them prior to final assembly. These will end up on a 1964 389 GTO.
Tom Hand


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

UPDATE: Got them together and they will be completed this week. See next post for images.


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Here they are pressed together with both end caps on and valves adjusted.
Not sure why image rotated. Sorry for messing with everyone's head.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool. I always wondered how those worked. Thanks for sharing.

Bear


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Almost complete


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Finished and on their way to Michigan. They work and sound great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you Tom! Very, very cool indeed.


----------



## 70 voe GTO (Jul 11, 2018)

VOEGTO said:


> Here they are pressed together with both end caps on and valves adjusted.
> Not sure why image rotated. Sorry for messing with everyone's head.


Thanks, I have one of the 240 70 GTO that came with the VOE exhaust anyone know where to find them?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I want a pair!! Michigan?, i hope you got my address right....LOL


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

70 VOE GTO, please send me a private message so we can chat a bit abut your car. I'd like to know what VOE parts you still have on it.
Sorry Instigator, they dropped them off but you were not there to sign for them so they moved on to the next in line!
Tom Hand


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Impossible, i was out working on my car all day...got a tracking number? Great work Tom. Whats always attracted me to Pontiacs is that the engineers were so out of the box. Like they gave them a FREE pass and said we will figure out an end around for GM when we market it. I still remember that VOE commercial, classic Pontiac.


----------



## 70 voe GTO (Jul 11, 2018)

Not sure how to do a private message?


----------



## Dan Wise (Mar 31, 2021)

VOEGTO said:


> Good day, I am assembling the last set of VOE-GTO mufflers I have parts for. Thought this site's members would enjoy seeing what's inside them prior to final assembly. These will end up on a 1964 389 GTO.
> Tom Hand


I am restoring my 70 GTO that I bought new with VOE mufflers and would like to know if you or someone else would build another set of these mufflers. Waldon told me they can not get these mufflers. I have a muffler shop in Minnesota where I live that said they would build a set if they had the plans. Thank you for time and please let me know at your earliest convivence regarding these mufflers.

Dan Wise


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Dan Wise said:


> I am restoring my 70 GTO that I bought new with VOE mufflers and would like to know if you or someone else would build another set of these mufflers. Waldon told me they can not get these mufflers. I have a muffler shop in Minnesota where I live that said they would build a set if they had the plans. Thank you for time and please let me know at your earliest convivence regarding these mufflers.
> 
> Dan Wise


Dan, I may be building three more pair this summer and fall. Still interested? 
Tom Hand


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

nice fabrication skills. there's alot more going on in there than i thought. thanks for sharing.


----------

